# Second Try



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

My last pair of rams died from ick so I have had a new pair for about 2 weeks. They finally spawned today and their eggs look really nice.










Lets hope it all works out this time.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Also should I be worried about that random dark egg?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe that if the eggs are white, they are unfertilized. Idk if that's right, and someone please correct me if I'm wrong. Good luck! Next time you breed them, I'd advise removing the substrate as fry will get trapped in the gravel.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Idk about fry getting trapped in gravel. They are cichlids, after all. Even the teeny ones are smarter than you'd expect. When mom shakes her fins, the fry will fall in or she will go get them. A strong UG may be a no-no as fry couldn't escape.

Raising fry in bare tanks is for ease of keeping it clean as water quality is vital. It is a good strategy for raising fry without parents as you can see them and the uneaten food.

With parents to do the work and keep the fry out of danger, its much easier.

IMO the eggs look fine.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah from now on I will set up another tank and let them spawn in there with no gravel. It would be easier.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Eggs look great. They have that nice amber color. Don't be surprised if they eat them. Perfectly normal. They'll get it eventually. 
I FINALLY after 3 tries got ram fry and round 4 is close. What I plan to do this time to ensure I get fry is to let the parents handle for a day and pic bad ones then bring them to another tank with meth blue and an air stone and heater and let them hatch.

If yours are egg eaters you may want to try that too.


----------

